# Cat pee's on dog bed



## Comet (Dec 8, 2012)

We have a 6 month old golden retriever. She has been sleeping on the couch. However I want to get her a bed and eventually move it to my son’s room. The issue is… My 9 year old female cat likes to pee on dog beds. We had 2 beds for our old dog and she kept peeing on them. We finally gave up on washing them and just tossed them. Then we had a bed for our current dog when she was smaller, and the cat pee’d on it. The dog grew out of it, so we put it in the cat’s room and she hasn’t pee’d on it since. I’m pretty sure she does it because she doesn’t like the dog and is mad about it. 
How do I stop this?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh yikes. Lots of pee issues lately! 

Sounds like she is making sure that the house is HER territory, showing the dogs who's boss.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I misread the title, thought it said "cat pees on dog's head" :yikes


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

We were having the same issue with the new kittens we took in last fall. One of the kittens would repeatedly pee on the dog beds. Washing them didn't help. Repeatedly replacing the beds was expensive and one of the dogs is old, arthritic and needs his bed. Removing them completely wasn't an option. The feliaway and other calming sprays had no effect. Then to top it off, one of the dogs would run over and pee outside the cat boxes in retaliation! It was nuts. After 5 months of unsuccessfully dealing with the issue, I began allowing the trouble making kitten outside for brief periods and the peeing problems disappeared immediately. I know that won't likely be the solution for you as the dog is the newcomer in your case, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Comet said:


> We have a 6 month old golden retriever. She has been sleeping on the couch. However I want to get her a bed and eventually move it to my son’s room. The issue is… My 9 year old female cat likes to pee on dog beds. We had 2 beds for our old dog and she kept peeing on them. We finally gave up on washing them and just tossed them. Then we had a bed for our current dog when she was smaller, and the cat pee’d on it. The dog grew out of it, so we put it in the cat’s room and she hasn’t pee’d on it since. I’m pretty sure she does it because she doesn’t like the dog and is mad about it.
> How do I stop this?


Washing alone won't remove the residual urine odor. It needs to be thoroughly removed using a strong enzyme cleaner. I use SCOE 10X. It may be a losing proposition because there could be further scents like anal or traces of urine from the dog laying there that sets the cat off. Good luck!


----------



## Comet (Dec 8, 2012)

> I began allowing the trouble making kitten outside for brief periods and the peeing problems disappeared immediately. I know that won't likely be the solution for you as the dog is the newcomer in your case, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


I would be willing to do this, if my cat would do it. The issue we had her as a indoor only cat for 7 years due to living on 2 busy roads, so now she is afraid of outside. She will go out once in a great while, but doesn't stay out more than a few minutes.


> Sounds like she is making sure that the house is HER territory, showing the dogs who's boss.


Thats what I figured. Although I still wonder why she only does it on the dog bed. She doesn't do it on the couch, or bed (sometimes the dog is in bed with us). She hasn't even done it to the old dog bed since its been in the room where her food and litter is. I'm wondering if when we get a new dog bed if we put it in the cat's room for a little bit to get their smell on it and get our smell on it a little maybe it will help???


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I think this is a good idea! I would try it. Good luck!!

Mylita


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

hal1 said:


> I misread the title, thought it said "cat pees on dog's head" :yikes





Doodler said:


> One of the kittens would repeatedly pee on the dog beds. Washing them didn't help. Repeatedly replacing the beds was expensive and one of the dogs is old, arthritic and needs his bed. Removing them completely wasn't an option. The feliaway and other calming sprays had no effect. *Then to top it off, one of the dogs would run over and pee outside the cat boxes in retaliation! *It was nuts.


pee-o-rama. i can't tell if kids act like animals or animals act like kids, sometimes. i know that probably wasn't funny to you with everyone peeing everywhere, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 27, 2013)

cinderflower said:


> pee-o-rama. i can't tell if kids act like animals or animals act like kids, sometimes. i know that probably wasn't funny to you with everyone peeing everywhere, but it made me laugh.



A pee-o-rama is exactly what we had going on here, and while it is kinda funny, it'd be a lot funnier if it wasn't my house! :smile:


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

Hm, do you have cat perches and places where your cat can move around rooms above ground? It could be she just doesn't feel her territory is secure, and being able to see things from above without touching the ground will very much help her temperament. Also, I use an oxy charged cleaner that I have read actually removes urine staining and scents. And does your cat have her own bed? She could also be jealous. Personally, I would also try rubbing her toys and other things she likes in a new cat bed for her and only her. Cats just really like knowing that their space and their humans and everything is theirs. :/


----------



## Comet (Dec 8, 2012)

Tokkaebi said:


> Hm, do you have cat perches and places where your cat can move around rooms above ground? It could be she just doesn't feel her territory is secure, and being able to see things from above without touching the ground will very much help her temperament. Also, I use an oxy charged cleaner that I have read actually removes urine staining and scents. And does your cat have her own bed? She could also be jealous. Personally, I would also try rubbing her toys and other things she likes in a new cat bed for her and only her. Cats just really like knowing that their space and their humans and everything is theirs. :/


 She has her own room. Ok well she shares it with another cat, but either way its a whole room upstairs where the dog doesn't go. I have strange cats, they dont go up high places. She will get up on the dresser if we put her food up there, but thats about it. My other cat is afraid of hights and freaks out if he is much higher than a bed or couch. There is a cat stand with a blanket on it in the hall that she likes to sleep on. Maybe I could try putting that on the dog bed for a little bit.


----------

